# Char Siu (Chinese BBQ Pork) without smoke



## daveomak (May 21, 2011)

Fester made Char Siu and I got hungry !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks Fester.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102464/char-siu#post_584267

I used the same "seasoning package" so I would have a base line to start from.

I used the MES 30 so I could control the temp better.

How could I go wrong at $2.25/#.







Hooks made from SS. TIG welding rod to hang the meat.







In the marinade.......This marinade looks like a good cure for steelhead bait.

Bright color and it has a good flavor. Maybe a little anise would help to attract the fish.







Hanging to dry at 110* F for awhile.

Raised temp to 220* F to cook.

Cooked to 143, wrapped in foil and cooked to 161* IT.

PS. The color is true. It looks pretty sick to me ????







Taste is good. A little too dry. I am sure tonight when the hot chinese mustard and

roasted sesame seeds are added to an adult beverage, it will be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Baseline established, other recipes will be tried using smoke.

Thanks for lookin". Dave


----------



## fpnmf (May 21, 2011)

Awesomely delicious looking!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

No Smoke???


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Awesomely delicious looking!! _It is pretty darn good Craig, especially with beverages. Thanks_.
> 
> Craig







SmokinAl said:


> No Smoke???  _Al, next batch. This is a baseline. It was good enough to make 2# of test pork. There will be smoke next time. I still have about 10# to go_.


----------



## nwdave (May 22, 2011)

Gonna have to keep the mark one eyeball on this.  SWMBO saw this thread and practically drooled on my shoulder.  She's always buying this stuff.  Now, the commercial package we have says it's cured Chinese BBQ Pork.  Does the Noh package cure or just marinade?  Gonna have to step up to the plate (quite literally
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). 

What kinda smoke flavor you thinking?  Maple, as Fester suggested? 

I'm going to have to work out a different temp increase method because I have a GOSM, BUT I do have some tricks up my sleeve.

~Dave

On edit:  I don't need to be concerned with the cure process as we're smoking these up to proper temp.  Right?


----------



## daveomak (May 23, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Gonna have to keep the mark one eyeball on this.  SWMBO saw this thread and practically drooled on my shoulder.  She's always buying this stuff.  Now, the commercial package we have says it's cured Chinese BBQ Pork.  Does the Noh package cure or just marinade?  Gonna have to step up to the plate (quite literally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, Morning. I 86'ed the pack. I don't think there is cure. I have been thinking about this smoke process though ???

I think it would be better to smoke the pork plain. Let it rest in the refer to "adjust" and then apply the sauce to finish, then cook ???

It just seems the flavor profile would be better. Smoked meat, great sauce instead of smoked sauce on meat. Just my opinion. I do not know how to do that and keep everything in the safe zone.

What is your opinion on getting the smoke going in a cold smoker, adding the plain meat and smoking to 150 ish, applying the sauce and wrap in plastic and foil then finish to 165 ish ?? 

I do not know near enough about this smokin' stuff yet to make an informed decision ??


----------



## nwdave (May 23, 2011)

Dave, I bought the Noh Chinese Barbecue Char Siu seasoning mix yesterday.  In the directions, I'll quote segments just so others have a common knowledge of the what the package says: 

Marinate 1 1/2 pounds of pork (pork butt, ribs, chicken, etc) for a minimum of 4 hours;  overnight is best.

Preheat oven to 350*F.....cook for 20 minutes.  Turn meat over....cook for 20 minutes or until done.

OPTIONAL:  Dry mix can be rubbed directly onto meat without adding water.  End of Quote

First off:  Nothing in the ingredients indicate that this is a curing method.  Excellent.  It's a marinade or a dry rub, you get to pick the method.

First off:  the Pork Loin.  Going by the size of the commercial packages the wife drags through the door almost daily (it seems), the meat shouldn't be much more than  1 1/2 inches in cross section and as long as you desire (I'm thinking about 8 inches or so, probably more like half the length of the whole loin just for uniformity in the pieces).  Since I have two packages of the seasoning, I plan on doing the wet marinade and the dry rub methods at the same time.  Both will be treated and rest in the fridge overnight. 

Cold smoke.  My favorite and about only source for smoke generation is the AMNS (A-Maze-n Smoker).  I'm thinking perhaps Maple or Oak for the trial runs.  Remember, these trial runs will be done with a GOSM.  Personally, I'm not too keen on a heavy smoke flavor.  I've read, somewhere on this site, that generally you apply smoke for about half the cooking time, as a guideline.  Don't forget, when you turn up the heat, you'll still be applying smoke (the AMNS makes this so easy, it's almost illegal).

I don't see any reason as to why you can't just run a cold smoke for 1 hour if you're looking for good smoke penetration, then put the heat to it.  That still gives you 3 hours to be within the safe zone.  If you keep the size of meat "small", you've got one of the important problems (size/density of meat) solved.  Meat size wise, these pieces will be smaller than most CSR's I've smoked with great success and I've yet to exceed 3 1/2 hours in the smoker.  I've got some bacon hooks that I bought for making buckboard bacon in the near future which I'll use for hanging the loin sections with.

Chamber temp sweet spot for my GOSM is about 230* measured in the middle of the smoke chamber with an ET-73.  If I'm only smoking one thing, I generally use the center racks. 

You mentioned foiling.  I've never really gotten into the foiling thing.  I know that many of our members do, but I guess I like the bark too much.  If I see that the hanging meat is drying out too much, I'll probably apply some baste made from the Chinese Barbecue sauce, reduced.  I won't know this until I get into doing the project.

I do know that I won't let a temp probe near the meat until about 3 hours total time into the smoke. 

Unless someone points out a serious or even minor flaw in my thoughts, I'll probably do this tomorrow.  In fact, I'd better get the stuff going now for smoking tomorrow.  I'll start up a separate thread for this, heavy with QVues, of course.

~Dave

 


DaveOmak said:


> Dave, Morning. I 86'ed the pack. I don't think there is cure. I have been thinking about this smoke process though ???
> 
> I think it would be better to smoke the pork plain. Let it rest in the refer to "adjust" and then apply the sauce to finish, then cook ???
> 
> ...


----------



## roller (May 23, 2011)

I do not like that Red color...sorry jmo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    If you want to attract steelhead spray some WD40 on your bait...just do not get caught doing it....Works everytime...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES GUYS!!! You buy this powder stuff from a Chinese Market!?! If you are at a Chinese market you can buy everything to make the real deal and not be eating stuff that only belongs in a CHEMISTRY SET!!!

Char Siu...  Chinese Roast Pork

1/2 C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)

1/4 C Brown Sugar

1/2 C Shaoxing Wine* or Mirin

1/2 C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.

1/2 tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste

1 Tbs Grated fresh Ginger

1 tsp Minced fresh Garlic

1 Tbs Red Food Coloring

1 tsp Sesame Oil (optional)

Makes about 2 Cups

Items with an " * " are available at a Chinese Market. The rest and an el cheapo Hoisin is available at your local Mega Mart.

Marinate the pork for atleast 24 Hours and 48 is better for thick cuts like Loin.

The Chinese Roast Hot and Fast...400*F for 3 inch thick slices or Pork Butt. Approximately 2 Hours or to 160*F and rest and 150*F for Loin (Too lean to go higher)

For Low and Slow...Smoke at 225*F to 250*F to an internal temp of 150*F for Butt and 140*F for Loin and finish the last 10*F on a hot Grill then rest.

In American Chinese Restaurants this is made in gas ovens but in China they cook over WOOD so mild smoke would be authentic here.

You can BOIL the Marinade with the De-Fatted meat dripping for a great sauce, thicken with a little cornstarch and water.

This recipe is great on RIBS Too!

I hope you enjoy this...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2011)

JJ.........Thanks much. I appreciate the recipe.

I tried the packaged stuff 'cause I was looking for that "old memories" pork flavor from the restaurants of yore.

Your recipe is already filed for future use.

I think others will be filing this recipe also.

Dave


----------



## alelover (Jun 14, 2011)

NWDave said:


> On edit:  I don't need to be concerned with the cure process as we're smoking these up to proper temp.  Right?


It depends how long you let it dry at 110. If it's cured no matter. If not you need to get thru the danger zone in less than 4 hours.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 14, 2011)

alelover said:


> It depends how long you let it dry at 110. If it's cured no matter. If not you need to get thru the danger zone in less than 4 hours.


Since I'm starting out with uncured, I'll take it to 160/less than 4 just as a matter of principle.  I'll be doing this recipe this weekend.  We'll report then.


----------

